# "Wartungsarbeiten im Archiv"



## Franky (30. April 2004)

Hi liebe Leser und Freunde von Anglerpraxis.de,

aufgrund von Umstrukturierungsarbeiten in unserem Archiv sind zeitweise einige Bilder nicht in den Beiträgen zu erreichen. Da die Menge der Beiträge (zum Glück ) immer mehr zunimmt, ist dieser Schritt notwendig geworden, um die Ladezeit des aktuellen Magazins so niedrig wie möglich zu halten.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Franky (30. April 2004)

*AW: "Wartungsarbeiten im Archiv"*

Sollte abgeschlossen sein!!!
Wenn jemandem noch etwas auffällt - bitte PM oder Mail an mich...

Daaaaaanke!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: "Wartungsarbeiten im Archiv"*

Klasse und wieder mal herzlichen Dank an Franky für die Arbeit))))


----------

